# Limiter la connexion de chaque utilisateurs



## Djipsy5 (24 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Voilà, ma soeur s'apprête à revenir à la maison...et je peux vous dire qu'elle est réputée pour canaliser la connexion en téléchargeant des séries HD sur son Mac. Sauf que quand elle télécharge, moi je peine à atteindre la page d'Accueil d'Apple. Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connait un moyen de diviser le débit et de gérer la consommation en débit de chaque appareil connecté au routeur. Ainsi, je pourrais diviser la connection en des parts égales.

Merci de votre aide. Et joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2013)

Cela dépend du routeur utilisé, évidemment. Malheureusement, la plupart des routeurs pour le grand public ne disposent pas de fonctions bien évoluées.
Ce serait plus simple d'utiliser un ordinateur comme routeur, sur lequel on installerait un logiciel _ad hoc_.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2013)

connaitre le FAI et type de box serait utile


----------



## Djipsy5 (25 Décembre 2013)

J'utilise un Comtrend CT-5367. Il est configuré en PPoE. Et j'ai accès à la page de réglages (192.168.1.1). J'arrive déjà à expulser des utilisateurs grâce à sur à leurs adresse MAC mais là, ce que je veux, c'est juste scinder le débit.


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Décembre 2013)

Alors, la bonne nouvelle, c'est que ton routeur fait bien de la QoS (Qualité de Service). C'est le truc qui permet de classifier les flux et de les prioritiser.
La mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que c'est pas simple...


----------



## Djipsy5 (25 Décembre 2013)

Oui oui, j'ai vu quelque part "enable QoS (Quality Of Service) mais je suis preneur pour un tutoriel tant compliqué qu'il soit.


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2013)

Au passage, c'est là qu'on voit qu'un iPad, c'est limité : j'ai téléchargé la doc mais c'est un RAR... Pas commode.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------

La QoS, c'est bien mais c'est surtout du traffic control qu'il faut faire, dans le cas présent.


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Décembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Au passage, c'est là qu'on voit qu'un iPad, c'est limité : j'ai téléchargé la doc mais c'est un RAR... Pas commode.



RAR Expander ...


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2013)

Oui... mais faut encore changer d'application, aller dans l'App Store etc. Pas bien commode, quoi (mode flemme du matin de Noël).


----------



## Djipsy5 (26 Décembre 2013)

Ça y est, elle est là, je me promène sur le web avec 27 ko/s maintenant: plus de youtube, plus de Deezer, rien rien ! Bon ben, merci tout de même.


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Décembre 2013)

Signale la à l'Hadopi...   

Valide seulement la QoS dans ton routeur. Sans rien faire d'autre.
L'effet ne devrait pas être extraordinaire, mais tu gagneras peut-être un peu en confort.


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2013)

Djipsy5 a dit:


> Ça y est, elle est là, je me promène sur le web avec 27 ko/s maintenant: plus de youtube, plus de Deezer, rien rien ! Bon ben, merci tout de même.


Il faudrait déjà analyser son trafic, puis bloquer ce qui peut l'être.

Note que :
a) il serait préférable d'en discuter avec elle (meilleure solution : le compromis)
b) dans le cas où tu es admin du routeur, il est assez simple de ne pas lui fournir d'adresse IP, ou de lui en fournir une sur laquelle tu limiterais les ports accessibles (messagerie (143, 585, 993, 25 etc.) et Web classique (80, 443)).


----------



## Djipsy5 (26 Décembre 2013)

Je vais essayer de trouver un accord avec elle: je lui laisse toute la connexion pour ses téléchargements durant la nuit, et le matin elle les suspend tous. Sinon, je me montre partant pour un petit lien vers un article expliquant comment gérer les adresses IP fournies, histoire d'acquérir un peu de connaissance dans ce domaine.


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Décembre 2013)

Comme l'a dit bompi plus haut, ton routeur peut faire de la QoS. C'est bien, mais dans ton cas, le "trafic control" est plus adapté.
Complexe, tout ça. C'est surtout utilisé par les opérateurs, et en entreprise. Ça demande un gros investissement, et les tutos sont pas légions...

Pour les notions de QoS (que fait ton routeur), tu peux regarder ce lien.
Qualité de service - Wikipédia

Pour réguler les flux (le mieux dans ton cas), il faut voir les notions de "Trafic shaping"  (lissage dans le sens émission)
Traffic shaping - Wikipédia
Et aussi le "Trafic Policy" pour écrêter un flux (par destruction) dans le sens réception.
Traffic policing - Wikipédia

Si ta soeur a un Mac, et si elle est d'accord, bien sûr, le mieux, c'est de brider ses fux de download à un débit inférieur aux specs de ta liaison ADSL.
Mais ATTENTION, toutes ces commandes  Terminal sont à manipuler avec précautions...
Supposons que ta liaison ADSL fasse 10Mbps en download.
Tu peux généreusement octroyer la moitié de la bande passante a ta soeur...
Dans son Mac, il faut regarder les règles configurées avec la commande:
sudo ipfw list
En principe, il n'y a qu'une règle (la 65000)
Tu peux configurer une nouvelle règle (la 100) pour brider dans le sens download.
sudo ipfw 100 add pipe 1 ip from any to any in
sudo ipfw pipe 1 config bw 5Mbit/s
sudo ipfw pipe show    (pour voir les effets...)

A la	fin de son séjour, Il faudra IMPERATIVEMENT rétablir sa conf d'origine
sudo ipfw delete 100   (pour effacer la règle 100)
sudo ipfw pipe flush    (pour enlever les specs de débits liées à la règle 100)
Puis vérifier que le ménage est bien fait:
sudo ipfw list
sudo ipfw pipe show

Ou alors, plus simple, elle a peut-être moyen de brider son débit de download au niveau de son logiciel de téléchargement.
Ce serait mieux, et moins risqué que toutes les modifs ci-dessus...


----------



## Djipsy5 (27 Décembre 2013)

Comme tu sais j'aime bien prendre des risques, donc.....j'ai bien exécuté ces commandes avec Terminal. 
J'ai testé (avec mon iPhone) le débit libre pendant qu'elle téléchargeait et il se trouve que j'ai bel et bien environ 4Mbps libres pour moi. 





Je viens de créer un rappel pour ne pas oublier d'enlever la restriction.
Sinon, merci pour les liens (cela me fera des connaissances de plus  ).


Merci pour ton aide et joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Décembre 2013)

Bravo, Djipsy, pour t'être lancé dans l'aventure...
Bonnes fêtes à toi aussi.


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2013)

Juste un petit détail qui me vient à l'esprit : si elle fait du téléchargement simple, ça ira. Mais si elle se met à faire dans le P2P, il faudra aussi limiter les flux en sortie pour éviter que la bande passante _sortante _de la ligne ADSL soit mangée rapidement.


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Décembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Juste un petit détail qui me vient à l'esprit : si elle fait du téléchargement simple, ça ira. Mais si elle se met à faire dans le P2P, il faudra aussi limiter les flux en sortie pour éviter que la bande passante _sortante _de la ligne ADSL soit mangée rapidement.


Tu as raison, on fait du trafic shapping dans un sens (download) et on pourrait faire du trafic policing dans l'autre (uplooad).
Il suffirait de rajouter des règles et des "pipes" pour le sens "out".
J'ai failli rajouter une règle pour ce sens là, mais, par défaut, il me semble que les débits sortants (par session) en P2P étaient assez faibles et que, par le fait il fallait un nombre très important de connexions pour saturer le sens upload, même si c'est lui qui a le débit de plus faible...


----------



## pftlyon (27 Décembre 2013)

tu peux essayer ça :

Slowy app | Real-world connection simulator and bandwidth limiter


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Tu as raison, on fait du trafic shapping dans un sens (download) et on pourrait faire du trafic policing dans l'autre (uplooad).
> Il suffirait de rajouter des règles et des "pipes" pour le sens "out".
> J'ai failli rajouter une règle pour ce sens là, mais, par défaut, il me semble que les débits sortants (par session) en P2P étaient assez faibles et que, par le fait il fallait un nombre très important de connexions pour saturer le sens upload, même si c'est lui qui a le débit de plus faible...


Malheureusement, les débits sortants en P2P peuvent être assez importants (pour peu que l'on partage des objets très courus, comme la dernière distribution Ubuntu par exemple (<- humour)).

Lorsqu'on télécharge des données, quelles qu'elles soient  site Web, fichier, flux de données etc.  on occupe _aussi_ de la bande passante sortante (c-à-d de chez soi vers Internet) ; on a donc besoin de bande passante sortante, au même titre que la bande passante entrante (c-à-d depuis Internet vers chez soi). Le ratio est d'environ 1 pour 10.

Donc, dans l'ADSL classique, on a environ un dixième de la bande passante entrante pour la bande passante sortante (par exemple : environ 300 kb/s en sortie pour 3 Mb/s en entrée), cette bande passante sortante est rapidement occupée.

Si on fait du P2P, que le point est fortement sollicité et que l'on n'a pas pensé à limiter le débit en sortie (les bons logiciels de P2P le proposent ; même les mauvais, je crois...), on sature la bande passante sortante et là, catastrophe, toutes les données peinent à entrer.
Même trois fois rien prend un temps fou car les paquets des requêtes ainsi que les paquets de contrôle doivent faire la queue pour partir...


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Décembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Même trois fois rien prend un temps fou car les paquets des requêtes ainsi que les paquets de contrôle doivent faire la queue pour partir...


Oui, je suis 100% d'accord avec toi.

Je pense que les réseau locaux des particuliers peuvent comporter maintenant tellement de machines que la QoS sur les accès internet va devenir indispensable.
Le handicap du contrôle de flux strict par limitation de la bande passante n'est pas la panacée, car il joue défavorablement sur la latence, et n'a pas la gestion dynamique (de la bande passante) de la QoS.
La solution QoS (classification et prioritisation des flux (par gestion de buffers en sortie) est de loin la meilleure.
Actuellement, les box ADSL proposent une mini QoS (si on peut dire...) par VPi/VCi ATM pour séparer les fux TV, Tel et Internet.
Par contre, dans le tuyau internet, rien... Et c'est là que ça devient problématique.
Je ne sais pas si les prochaines évolutions des box prendra en compte le taggage et la classification des flux sur l'accès internet, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, un équipement, genre switch N3 placé derrière la box devra le faire.


----------

